
Riot Games(League of Legends), installs rootkit with their new hit game Valorant - snvzz
https://www.osnews.com/story/131665/riot-games-maker-of-league-of-legends-installs-rootkit-with-their-new-hit-game-valorant/
======
dylz
Basically every non-Western (and some Western) F2P MMO game installs a
rootkit.

Look at anything by Aeria, Gravity, etc. They're significantly worse than
Riot's Vanguard - everything from all plaintext data exfiltration, copying
clipboard contents and forwarding them to giant glaring vulnerabilities
letting malware hide using the rootkit.

GameGuard ring0 does not check or sign or verify anything and will load
whatever you want to replace the data files with - and was completely
unremovable, runs on boot, never killable, not removable with the game, not
removable when the game uninstalls.

Xigncode is quite literally malware and sends PII in plaintext, no TLS, to
random IPs in Korea.

